# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Estoy buscando empresas exportadores o productores con capacidad de exportar kion o jengibre orgánico certificado hacia el Japón. 
Actualmente tengo contacto con una empresa que exporta kion orgánico, pero no me puede entregar muestras de calidad hasta dentro de un par de semanas, por lo que estoy buscando más empresas interesadas en atener un programa interesante de kion orgánico para el mercado japonés, si es que el producto y el precio convencen al cliente; pero necesito muestra con urgencia. 
Como siempre, los interesados puedes responder este tema o pueden comunicarse conmigo a través de mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*  
SaludosTemas similares: Busco exportadores de papa amarilla Busco productores/exportadores de espárragos Busco productores/exportadores de pallares blancos Busco productores/exportadores de papa Busco exportadores de mango fresco y procesado

----------


## victorec

hola amigo,le saluda victor rojas carrera efectivamente nosotros somos productores de kion en la region san martin,podemos abastecerle  las cantidades  que ud. convenga seria cuestion de ponernos a contacto este es mi numero 999459284 RPM *201217 o con santiago rojas fernandez al 957462438 o al RPM #957462438

----------


## BETTO CANO

Hola te saluda Luis  Cano Acero mi rpm es #943949967, te prodria abastecer kion estoy en la selva central Satipo, si deseas me puedes llamar para enviarte muestras, saludos

----------


## gilbert

hola tengo un pedidi de kion convencional para exportar a europa dime cuales son tus precios si gustas me puedes llamar al 946290936

----------


## victorec

hola amigo bruno que tal,soy productor de kion y  ahorita  estoy en lima , justo tengo muestra del kion organico si usted desea le puedo  llevar las muestras ,si es posible para mañana mismo,confirme al 999459284 o al RPM*201217

----------


## victorec

hola luis ,este es mi telefono para poder cordinar y si es posible para poder enviarte las muestras  a la direccion q ud. desee 999459284 RPM*201217,el kion  lo tengo disponible ahorita solo seria cuestion de ponernos de acuerdo 
atentamente:
                  victor rojas carrera

----------


## victorec

hola,tengo kion o jengibre maduro para  la venta interesados  comunicarse al 999459284 o al  RPM*201217 
   atentamente:
                     victor rojas carrera

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola amigo bruno que tal,soy productor de kion y  ahorita  estoy en lima , justo tengo muestra del kion organico si usted desea le puedo  llevar las muestras ,si es posible para mañana mismo,confirme al 999459284 o al RPM*201217

 Estimado Víctor, sí me interesaría poder contar con alguna muestra. Tengo una amiga que está exportando, así que tal vez le interese también. 
Puedes pasar por mi oficina para conversar. Te llamo a tu RPM mañana. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## d_guerrero

Buenas,  
Estamos interesados en comprar kion procesado. Tenemos un productor pero nos hace falta una planta para hacer la maquila. Por favor me contactan a este correo: diana.guerrero.moreno@gmail.com 
slds

----------


## joseenrique

Amigo, si tienes kion convencional, comunicarte 941838146. Busco para exportacion, Jose

----------

